# Floresta nativa Portuguesa



## DMigueis (26 Abr 2013 às 13:48)

Olá a todos,

Abro este tópico para pedir alguma informação sobre a floresta nativa portuguesa, mais especificamente do litoral centro e, se possível, ainda mais especificamente da zona da Figueira da Foz.

Num programa da Biosfera, em que abordaram a temática da floresta portuguesa, falam no sobreiro como a espécie nativa predominante das zonas do litoral, e no carvalho alvarinho nas zonas do interior de baixa altitude. Mas gostava de saber ao certo, que espécies se poderão dar bem nesta zona, e quem sabe, num futuro próximo, fazer uma plantação, ainda que pequena, com essas espécies.

Deixo aqui o programa da Biosfera:
http://www.rtp.pt/play/p1053/e112783/biosfera-xi/288130


----------



## frederico (26 Abr 2013 às 19:31)

Figueira da Foz? Aposto no sobreiro, pinheiro-manso, carvalho-cerquinho. Mais as espécies arbóreas das galerias ripícolas, mas não sou especialista nesse tema.


----------



## belem (28 Abr 2013 às 19:38)

Concordo com o Frederico.
A ver se ponho aqui mais algumas classificações.
Lembro-me que o trabalho de Pina Manique e Albuquerque (1954), até estava razoavelmente completo. E descrevia uma floresta portuguesa, em tempos que esta apresentava um melhor estado de conservação e mais perto do original, do que nos dias de hoje.

Aqui está:

 Efeito bioclimático na vegetação ( descrito para Portugal continental) :

Tabela 3.18. Classificação bioclimática de Pina Manique e Albuquerque (Portugal continental) (1954). Símbolo Zona notas Parâmetros climáticos Série transversa (E-W) no norte do país – nível basal A X MA Litoral. Pinheiro-bravo e Quercus robur. Porto. Q2>100 MA Mediterrâneo - atlântica Pinheiro-bravo e Quercus robur. Vilar de Barrô. Q2>100 MA X AM Quercus faginea ssp. faginea. Régua. 600≤P<900 AM Atlante-Mediterrânea Quercus faginea ssp. faginea. Folgosa. 600≤P<900 AM X SM Sobreiro e Quercus faginea ssp. faginea. Pinhão. 600≤P<900 SM Submediterrânea Sobreiro em pleno. Malvedos. 600≤P<900 SM X M X IM Zona de transição. Pluviosidade anual e estival um pouco superior ao observado na zona seguinte (M X IM). Sobreiro, amendoeira e azinheira. Vesúvio. Q2<50 M X IM Clima semi-árido, segundo Emberger. Amendoeira, azinheira. Barca d’Alva. Q2<50 Série transversa (E-W) no norte do país – nível submontano (450 m ) SA X MA Mediterrâneo - atlântica Castanheiro, Quercus, pyrenaica, Quercus robur, pinheiro-bravo. Ribeira de Pena. P>1000 SAXMAXAM Castanheiro, Quercus pyrenaica, Quercus robur, Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi, pinheiro-bravo. Vila Real. P>1000 SA X AM A tlante-Mediterrânea Castanheiro, Quercus pyrenaica, Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi. Sabrosa. P>1000 SAXAMXSM Castanheiro, Quercus pyrenaica, Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi, sobreiro. Alijó. P>1000 SA X SM Submediterrânea Castanheiro, Quercus pyrenaica, sobreiro. Vila Flor. Q2<100 AS X I X SM Castanheiro, Quercus pyrenaica, sobreiro, azinheira. Freixo de Espada à Cinta. Q 2 < 100 Série montana no norte do País BA Boreo-atlântica Juniperus communis. A partir de 1900 m de altitude, na S. Estrela. k>7,0 AO X BA Juniperus communis e bétula. A partir de 1700 m de altitude, na S. Estrela. k>7,0 AO Oro-atlântica Juniperus communis, Pinus sylvestris, bétula, teixo. A partir de 1300 m de altitude, na S. da Estrela. k>7,0 SA X OA Bétula, teixo, Quercus pyrenaica, Quercus robur. A partir de 1000 m de altitude, na S. Estrela. k<7,0 SA Subatlântica Na S. Estrela: bétula, teixo, sobreiro, Quercus pyrenaica. Noutras serras: Quercus pyrenaica. A partir de 700m de altitude. k<7,0 A X SA Zona mais atlântica das representadas em Portugal continental. Castanheiro, bétula, Quercus pyrenaica, Quercus robur. Vertentes cismontanas dos relevos do norte (da Peneda á Estrela). P>1500; Pe>100 I X SA Zona de transição para climas continentais. Carvalho negral e azinheira. Miranda. P<900 I Ibérica Plena continentalidade ( não representa em Portugal continental). Série transversa (E-W) no centro e sul do país MA X AM Elevado grau de oceaneidade. Quercus robur, Q. faginea ssp. broteroi. Cabo Carvoeiro Q2>200 AM Atlante-Mediterrânea Clima húmido, segundo Emberger. Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi. Lisboa. P<550 AM X SM Clima sub-húmido. Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi, sobreiro. Santarém. P < 5 5 0 SM Submediterrânea Sobreiro. Alvega. P<550 SM X IM Azinheira e sobreiro. Ferreira do Alentejo. P<500 IM Ibero- Mediterrânea MediterrânIca semi-árida de tendência continental. Azinheira. Beja. Q2<50 Série do Vale do Guadiana (S-N) M Eumediterrânea Amendoeira e alfarrobeira. Vila Real de Santo António. Pe<10 M X IM Azinheira, alfarrobeira, amendoeira. Alcoutim. Q2<50 IM Ibero- Mediterrânea Azinheira. Moura. Q2<50 Série da Costa Vicentina e Serra de Monchique ÅM Termo-atlante- Mediterrânea Condições climáticas quase insulares ÅM X SM Ambiente subtropical de feição macaronésica, com influências submediterrânicas. Sobreiro, Myrica faia, Quercus canariensis. Zona costeira entre Melides e perto do Cabo de São Vicente; Serra de Monchique, abaixo de 400m. Q2<100 SM X SÅ Myrica faia, Quercus canariensis, castanheiro. Serra de Monchique, 400-600 m. P>1000 SÅ Termo-subatlântica Ambiente serrano com influências atlânticas. Myrica faia, castanheiro. Serra de Monchique, acima dos 600 m. P>1000


Tabela 3.17. Série litoral da classificação bioclimática de Pina Manique e Albuquerque (1954). Símbolo Zona notas Proporção da supremacia A/M Parâmetros climáticos Série litoral (N-S) A Atlântica Atlântica genuína ( não representada em Portugal continental). 100/0 A X MA Atlântica galaico-portuguesa Mesotermia estival; chuvas repartidas por todo o ano; mínimos de aridez. Mediterrânica húmida no sist. de Emberger. Quercus robur e pinheiro-bravo. Caminha. 70/30 Pe > 70 MA Mediterrâneo-atlântica Atlântica de tendência mediterrânica. Quercus robur e pinheiro-bravo. Montemor-o-velho. 60/40 50<Pe<70 MA X AM Zona de equilíbrio. Quercus robur, Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi e pinheiro-bravo. Marinha Grande. 50/50 40<Pe<50 AM Atlante-Mediterrânea Mediterrânica de têndencia atlântica. Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi. Lisboa. 40/60 30<Pe<40 AM X SM Mediterrânica atenuada. Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi e sobreiro. Setúbal. 30/70 SM Submediterrânea Sobreiro e zambujeiro. Alcácer do sal. 20/80 SM X M Amendoeira e sobreiro. Bravura. 10/90 10<Pe<30 M Eumediterrânea Mediterrânica genuína. Inverno suave; estio seco, longo, macrotérmico. Faro. Amendoeira e alfarrobeira. 0/100 Pe<10

Aqui fica uma resenha das formações vegetais principais ou até associações culturais (atenção: a amendoeira não é nativa).




Um link interessante:

http://www3.uma.pt/alfa/bioclimatologia_pt.html


Aqui está um tópico também interessante:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/biosfe...laurissilva-em-portugal-continental-4714.html


----------



## bandevelugo (28 Abr 2013 às 22:44)

Boa noite,

Deixo aqui mais um link de trabalho muito recente, que pode ser útil:

http://www.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/gf/prdflo/ssp-arb-indig 

Lá há mais orientação bibliográfica para o que os temas que DMigueis lança.

B.


----------



## DMigueis (28 Abr 2013 às 23:13)

Muito obrigado a todos!

Essa informação de certeza que vai ser bastante útil para aquilo que pretendo, que é criar uma área, ainda que muito pequena, com árvores autóctones, para fazer frente aos eucaliptos e acácias que dominam a zona...

Entretanto, com uma pequena pesquisa, encontrei um site com informação também bastante útil e interessante.

http://www.florestar.net/index.html


----------



## frederico (28 Abr 2013 às 23:50)

Eu conheço mais ou menos a zona e a árvore que me pareceu ter maior potencial de regeneração foi o sobreiro. A norte e sul da Figueira há extensas zonas arenosas que terão sido espaço do pinheiro-manso no passado. O carvalho-cerquinho também existe na região. No vale do Mondego e braços do vale há muitas espécies de árvores típicas dessa ecossistema, como choupos. Não muito longe houve no passado núcleos de carvalho-alvarinho, mas seria uma árvore rara na região. Mesmo nos arredores de Coimbra, onde a precipitação já é mais elevada, domina claramente o sobreiro. Acho que o carvalho-alvarinho só domina a norte de Aveiro.


----------



## frederico (28 Abr 2013 às 23:58)

Artigo muito bom sobre a presença de carvalho-alvarinho na província de Badajoz. Aí a árvore surge acima dos 600 metros de altitude e é muito rara nos dias que correm. 

http://www.researchgate.net/publica...rz)_A.Camus_en_Extremadura_(Espaa)?ev=prf_pub


----------



## frederico (2 Mai 2013 às 16:35)

Encontrei um trabalho que refere a presença de carvalho-alvarinho na serra da Ossa. 
A ser verdade vai de encontro à presença da espécie na província de Badajoz. Parece assim que o roble teve num passado recente uma distribuição muito mais vasta. 

http://www.iambiente.pt/website/estatico/pdf/II_03.pdf


----------



## nelson972 (2 Mai 2013 às 17:10)

Penso que ainda não foi mencionado aqui, mas neste tópico falam num bosque de carvalho negral que desde pequeno me lembro de ver e achar estranho naquele local  :  



> e para quem gosta de flora existe um sitio unico no pais, e que se situa no Arrimal é um bosquete de carvalho negral. É unico este local pois esta especie de arvore não se dá em solos basicos(calcarios), e tudo à volta deste sitio, é calcário do jurassico.



Segundo ouvi dizer, é um resquício de tempos mais frios.


----------



## frederico (2 Mai 2013 às 17:34)

nelson972 disse:


> Penso que ainda não foi mencionado aqui, mas neste tópico falam num bosque de carvalho negral que desde pequeno me lembro de ver e achar estranho naquele local  :
> 
> 
> 
> Segundo ouvi dizer, é um resquício de tempos mais frios.



Segundo bibliografia que coloquei acima o roble chegava à serra de Aire. 

O negral existe na serra de Cádis, portanto não me admira que marque presença nas serras de Aire e Candeeiros.


----------



## chicoria (23 Mar 2014 às 08:11)

Bom dia! Qual seria a floresta nativa ancestral em tempos idos, antes da actividade humana, no Alentejo? Sendo o montado uma invenção humana... o que havia antes eram bosques cerrados de azinheiras e sobreiros? Obrigado desde ja


----------



## Paulo H (23 Mar 2014 às 14:57)

A floresta nativa portuguesa, era composta da mesma variedade de árvores que existe hoje (excepto eucaliptos, acacias e outras árvores tropicais ou sub-tropicais). Temos de imaginar o território sem influência humana, isto é, um território onde as mesmas espécies dominam umas em relação a outras consoante o clima, mais humido ou menos humido, mais frio ou mais quente, próximo ao mar ou de grande altitude. 

Façamos o seguinte exercício mental, em que vamos plantar em Portugal continental inteiro, em igual proporção, misturadas as seguintes espécies e mais algumas:
- sobreiro
- azinheira
- carvalho (4 ou 5 espécies)
- loureiro
- medronheiro
- pinheiro (3 ou 4 espécies)
- teixo
- faia
- choupo
- amieiro
- azereiro
- piroliteiro
- carrasqueiro
- salgueiro
- etc..

A seguir deixamos todos Portugal, viajando no tempo e voltamos daí a 500 anos.

O que iríamos observar?

Pinheiros no interior em altitude, com algum clima humido.

Azinheiras e sobreiros maioritariamente onde o verão é mais quente e seco, mas um pouco por todo portugal.

Carvalhos, cujas diferentes espécies se adaptam melhor, por todos os climas. Ex: quercus pirinaica nos locais mais secos ou de verão quente.

Um pouco por todo o país: medronheiros e loureiros.

Nas margens dos rios e ribeiras: amieiros, salgueiros, faias, choupos..

Em locais mais humidos e frios, mas de menor altitude: castanheiro, faia, tilia..

Conclusão: temos as mesmas árvores, mas sujeitas a ordenamento florestal. Sem a atividade humana, sobrevivem as que dominem em função do clima, solo, altitude, enfim, segundo as condições edafoclimáticas.

Ps: logicamente que não enumerei nem metade das espécies..


----------



## Paulo H (23 Mar 2014 às 21:41)

..Ao fim de 500anos, o resultado seria óbvio: pinheiros muito menos, azinheiras e sobreiros muito mais. Carvalhos e medronheiros muito mais. Localizados, mas em muito maior número, teríamos loureiros, castanheiros e restantes árvores.  Uma pequena ressalva: para além de não poder haver mão humana, teríamos de colocar a correta proporção e número de fauna pré-existente.

É que.. A haver fogos naturais, teria de haver fauna que consumisse os matos, caso contrário o pinheiro iria vencer o carvalho e o castanheiro. Sem pastoricia, o teixo ia também vingar na serra da estrela e trás-os-montes.


----------



## belem (24 Mar 2014 às 00:55)

Eu tenho algumas descrições (que posso colocar aqui para quem quiser) da flora que tivemos em periodos passados até tempos relativamente recentes, e posso dizer que as associações floristicas que existiram são ainda mais complexas do que a maior parte das pessoas pensa.

Só para dar uma pequena ideia: apenas na Estremadura, podiamos ter florestas de pinheiros-silvestres, de tilias e carvalhos como de florestas de zambujeiros ou até de laurissilva.

A laurissilva estava certamente melhor representada no Mesolítico que nos dias de hoje e ainda que não tão diversificada como há 500.000 anos atrás ou como na Ilha da Madeira. Certas zonas baixas, húmidas e abrigadas davam abrigo a esta reliquía subtropical que em tempos distantes alimentava uma distinta megafauna paleolítica.

As árvores no passado também tinham dimensões inacreditáveis para os dias de hoje e é bastante raro ver algum exemplar que lhes faça alguma justiça (mas ainda assim não digo que em média atinjam o mesmo tamanho).


----------



## frederico (24 Mar 2014 às 02:16)

chicoria disse:


> Bom dia! Qual seria a floresta nativa ancestral em tempos idos, antes da actividade humana, no Alentejo? Sendo o montado uma invenção humana... o que havia antes eram bosques cerrados de azinheiras e sobreiros? Obrigado desde ja



O sobreiro está deslocado dos locais onde existiria antes da intevenção humana, uma vez que foi uma árvore muito cultivada por causa do valor comercial da cortiça. Para além disso, é árvore protegida há séculos, ao contrário dos carvalhos. 

Do que sei e conheço do Alentejo, a minha aposta é esta. 

Litoral Alentejano: em solos arenosos, pinheiro-manso e talvez pinheiro-bravo (provavelmente foi introduzido pelo Homem, não se sabe). Sobreiro e nas serras carvalho-cerquinho. No concelho de Odemira, carvalho-de-Monchique e castanheiro, nas partes mais altas das serras. 

Baixo Alentejo interior: concelhos de Almodôvar, Ourique, Mértola, Moura, Castro Verde ou Barranco. Domínio claro da azinheira e zonas de estepe com clima semi-árido. Sobreiro presente na serra do Mu no concelho de Almodôvar e nos contrafortes da serra Morena na região de Barrancos. 

Alentejo beirão: região em torno da serra de São Mamede. Carvalho-negral, sobreiro, castanheiro e sub-espécie de carvalho-alvarinho. Azinheira nas terras baixas. Talvez carvalho-cerquinho. 

Serra da Ossa: carvalho-negral, sobreiro. Carvalho-alvarinho nas galerias ripícolas, sub-espécie que ocorre na Estremadura espanhola e no Alto Alentejo. 

Peneplanície do Alto Alentejo: sobreiro a dominar as regiões mais ocidentais, azinheira a dominar no interior. 

Acrescentar espécies de galerias ripícolas e de terras baixas onde há acumulação de água nos meses de Inverno.


Originalmente o Alentejo teria um quadro paisagístico mais diversificado.


----------



## Paulo H (24 Mar 2014 às 11:32)

belem disse:


> Eu tenho algumas descrições (que posso colocar aqui para quem quiser) da flora que tivemos em periodos passados até tempos relativamente recentes, e posso dizer que as associações floristicas que existiram são ainda mais complexas do que a maior parte das pessoas pensa.
> 
> Só para dar uma pequena ideia: apenas na Estremadura, podiamos ter florestas de pinheiros-silvestres, de tilias e carvalhos como de florestas de zambujeiros ou até de laurissilva.
> 
> ...



Eu referia-me à flora que existiria atualmente, mas sem intervenção humana durante 500 anos.

500 mil anos atrás, é muito tempo em termos de clima. Para termos árvores de grandes dimensões teriamos de ter clima humido tropical.

Digamos que em Vila Velha de Rodão (C.Branco) até existem fosseis de Anoneiras!


----------



## belem (24 Mar 2014 às 12:53)

Paulo H disse:


> Eu referia-me à flora que existiria atualmente, mas sem intervenção humana durante 500 anos.
> 
> 500 mil anos atrás, é muito tempo em termos de clima. Para termos árvores de grandes dimensões teriamos de ter clima humido tropical.
> 
> Digamos que em Vila Velha de Rodão (C.Branco) até existem fosseis de Anoneiras!



Eu referia-me à vegetação que ainda poderia existir hoje em algumas partes de Portugal, sem a intervenção humana.

Sim porque a sequência floristica de que falei é de períodos relativamente recentes e dentro das variações atuais conhecidas no nosso país.

Para ter árvores de grandes dimensões, não são precisos climas tropicais, basta ver as sequoias da América do Norte ou os eucaliptos da Tasmânia.


PS: Frederico, o pinheiro-bravo já cresce no nosso país bem antes da agricultura ou a silvicultura aparecerem.


----------



## Paulo H (24 Mar 2014 às 13:53)

Sim Belém, mas as sequoias e os eucaliptos não são de cá.. Árvores altas por cá, só se forem pinheiros bravos ou silvestres.. 

Eu confesso que desconheço as espécies que existiam cá há 500mil anos, mas certamente que o clima não era igual ao atual.

E não só.. não tenho aqui forma de ver datas, mas julgo que nesse tempo o nível do mar estava mais alto, estendia-se de setúbal a santarém (quase). E o tejo tinha outro trajeto, anterior ao acidente das portas de rodão, era o maior lago natural da europa, julgo.. Com tanta água, o clima deveria ser mais humido.


----------



## belem (25 Mar 2014 às 00:57)

Paulo H disse:


> Sim Belém, mas as sequoias e os eucaliptos não são de cá.. Árvores altas por cá, só se forem pinheiros bravos ou silvestres..
> 
> Eu confesso que desconheço as espécies que existiam cá há 500mil anos, mas certamente que o clima não era igual ao atual.
> 
> E não só.. não tenho aqui forma de ver datas, mas julgo que nesse tempo o nível do mar estava mais alto, estendia-se de setúbal a santarém (quase). E o tejo tinha outro trajeto, anterior ao acidente das portas de rodão, era o maior lago natural da europa, julgo.. Com tanta água, o clima deveria ser mais humido.




Se calhar não me fiz entender.

Está demonstrado que não é preciso um clima tropical para uma árvore crescer muito. Agora quanto às espécies, isso já é outro assunto e existem cá várias espécies que podem atingir enormes proporções (não apenas coníferas), seja em altura, largura do tronco ou da copa. De Norte a Sul, existem ainda alguns exemplos disso mesmo. E estas árvores modernas de grandes proporções, apenas são uma pálida amostra do passado.

Quando aos 500.000 anos, apenas disse que a flora da laurissilva (especificamente), desses tempos era mais diversificada do que a laurissilva que existiria no nosso país (nos dias de hoje), mesmo que o Homem não cá estivesse, simplesmente porque várias épocas de tempo mais frio/seco, ou quente/seco (que se foram tornando mais comuns a partir de um certo período) aconteceram desde então e várias espécies se foram extinguindo, enquanto outras mais adaptáveis, permaneceram.
Em zonas de refúgio climático, algumas mantiveram-se quase com as mesmas caraterísticas (sendo exemplos de uma flora reliquia da época Terciária) até aos dias de hoje, porque se desenvolveram em zonas com um clima húmido e tépido (que mesmo durante épocas menos favoráveis, se mantinham relativamente temperadas e húmidas) e aí se mantiveram, enquanto outras (mais adaptáveis) se foram transformando em espécies de zonas mais frias e húmidas (azevinho, hera, etc...) e/ou de zonas mais quentes e secas (murta, medronheiro, etc...).


----------



## frederico (6 Mar 2015 às 04:27)

Encontrei um livro do século XIX que tem dados muitos interessantes sobre o coberto florestal de Portugal. 

Não o li por inteiro. Recordo que refere que da foz do Minho à foz do Vouga, e até às serras do interior havia frondosos e extensos bosques de carvalho. A razia que ocorreu no carvalho-roble deve ser então mais recente do que julgamos, e deve ter ocorrido ao longo do século XX. 

Parece que até meados do século XIX o castanheiro foi muito abundante na Cordilheira Central, mas a espécie foi dizimada por uma doença e tornou-se pouco comum em Portugal.

Talvez tenha sido essa a causa do desaparecimento do castanheiro nas serras algarvias. Em décadas recentes apenas resistia na encosta Norte da Fóia. 

Ainda há muito por descobrir sobre a vegetação nativa de Portugal e Espanha.


----------



## frederico (3 Abr 2015 às 20:52)

Em viagem pelo Alentejo notei uma grande regeneração do *freixo*. A árvore está a regenerar bem na zona da Vidigueira, e a partir daí até ao Alto Alentejo a espécie está a tornar-se abundante. A sul de Montemor até aparece a fazer associação com o sobreiro, longe de ribeiros ou valas. Os melhores exemplares estão no Alto Alentejo, nos arredores de Portalegre ou Marvão há freixo antigos com grandes dimensões.

Especulo que no passado esta espécie tenha constituído densos bosques no Sul do país.

No Algarve, nos vales da ribeira do Almargem e do rio Séqua também há regeneração.

Durante séculos o povo precisou de madeira para os fornos de cal, para a produção de carvão, fornos de pão ou aquecimento. O sobreiro e a azinheira eram espécies protegidas, e para além disso a azinheira produzia a bolota que sustentava os porcos, e o sobreiro tinha a cortiça. Havia ainda a produção naval, que consumia enormes quantidades de madeira. Livrando-se o sobreiro e a azinheira do abate, as outras espécies acabaram por ser dizimadas.

*O Alentejo tinha ainda 4 espécies de carvalho*! Nas regiões de Portalegre, Marvão ou Castelo de Vide a espécie dominante na paisagem seria o *carvalho-negral*, que ainda poderia ser encontrado nos arredores de Nisa ou de Tolosa, a norte de Ponte de Sor, ou na serra da Ossa.

Nas serras de Grândola, Cercal ou Odemira havia o *carvalho-cerquinho*. Em vastas áreas do Alentejo Litoral terá sido a espécie dominantes. Também encontrei carvalho-cerquinho a norte de Montemor, pelo que hoje poderemos não ter uma verdadeira noção da distribuição original da espécie, que poderá  ter sido bem mais vasta.

Nas serras do sudoeste alentejano encontrar-se-ia ainda o_ *Quercus canariensis*. _Esta espécie foi intensamente abatida para a produção naval no Arade e para a construção. A madeira utilizada na construção de VRSA veio de Monchique.

*A formar galerias ripícolas nas serras do Alto Alentejo havia uma subespécie de Quercus robur que poderá estar quase extinta. 
*
Existiram ainda certamente frondosos bosques ripícolas de freixo ou choupo com árvores de grandes dimensões.

Dado o tipo de solo e as características climáticas, creio que o sudeste alentejano não seria muito diferente, com uma paisagem de estepe, azinheiras dispersas, algum mato de esteva. Seria este o habitat da abetarda ou do sisão. No Inverno, formar-se-iam lagoas temporárias na estepe, que serviriam de habitat a anfíbios e a algumas plantas.

Portanto, a paisagem do montado de sobreiro e azinheira que associamos ao Alentejo é uma obra humana.

Recordo ainda os pinhais do litoral, que ainda hoje existem. E vastas áreas pantanosas terão sido drenadas desde a Idade Média.


----------



## frederico (5 Jul 2015 às 19:17)

Estive este fim-de-semana na serra da Boa Viagem, constata-se que o potencial do carvalho-cerquinho é enorme e arrisco que na maior parte da serra seria a espécie dominante, contudo também ocorre o carvalho-roble. O sobreiro é uma espécie cuja área original está muito alterada pois foi cultivado ao longo de muitos séculos. A serra está na fronteira entre a área de distribuição do pinheiro-manso e do pinheiro-bravo. Além dos carvalhos, do pinheiro e do sobreiro há as espécies ripícolas, como os choupos e o amieiro, e os arbustos, a serra também já está fora da Europa Eurossiberiana.


----------



## frederico (7 Jul 2015 às 18:20)

Depois de umas viagens pelo país identifiquei algumas áreas que merecem na minha opinião outra valorização ambiental dada a importância ambiental...

Eis uma lista.

1) Serra da Gardunha

Grande regeneração dos carvalhais galaico-portugueses de carvalho-roble e carvalho-negral, mesmo nas vertentes mais secas, a Sul e Leste. Esta serra deveria ser classificada como área protegida! O castanheiro também apresenta boa regeneração. Com uma limpeza das invasores, se houvesse vontade e sensibilização das autoridades, poderíamos ter aqui uma extensa floresta pública nativa, que iria conviver muito bem com a principal actividade económica da serra, a cultura da cereja. 

2) Região de Nisa

Uma paisagem única em Portugal, o* montado de carvalho-negral*. Os limites do Parque Natural da Serra de São Mamede deveriam por isso ser revistos. O potencial de regeneração do carvalhal está bem patente em terras abandonadas fora da serra, perto de povoações como Flor de Rosa, Nisa, Crato ou Castelo de Vide. 

3) Rio Vascão

Esta rio ou ribeira deveria ser uma área protegida. Conserva a melhor população de saramugo, e tem uma particularidade: ainda tem algumas galerias ripícolas, e é a única ribeira do sotavento da bacia do Guadiana que as conservou. Praticamente não há árvores nas margens da Foupana, Odeleite ou Beliche. Os incêndios, carvoeiros, pastores, as campanhas do trigo, limparam tudo. Restaram apenas alguns exemplares isolados. Mas no Vascão ainda há vestígios destas galerias. Este rio também tem maior caudal que a Foupana, Odeleite e Beliche, e tem pegos que conservam água todo o ano. É também uma excelente área para haver no futuro uma população de lince-ibérico. 

4) Ribeira do Torgal

Esta ribeira perto de Odemira tem a melhor floresta ripícola que alguma vez vi em Portugal. Deveria ter o mesmo estatuto de protecção que uma mata da Margaraça ou mata da Albergaria. É provavelmente a última floresta ripícola «intacta» do sul de Portugal. 

5) Serra do Monfurado

Deveria ser área de paisagem protegida. Não digo toda a serra, mas pelo menos as áreas mais sensíveis. Conserva vestígios dos carvalhais marcescentes do Sul e há boas galerias ripícolas. Há carvalho-cerquinho, carvalho-negral, sobreiro, azinheira, freixo, amieiro, salgueiro, entre outras espécies da floresta do Sul. 

6) Ribeira de Seixe

Além das excelente galerias ripícolas, a regeneração do carvalhal de Quercus marianica nas encostas é extraordinária. 

7) Serras de Portel e da Vidigueira

Esta região tinha no passado uma extensa floresta de «copas cerradas» de azinheira e sobreiro que sobreviveu até tempos recentes. Estas terras com solos inclinados não são indicadas para grandes projectos agrícolas, para isso já existem as peneplanícies em torno do Baixo Alentejo e a norte da serra de Portel. Contudo os danos da doença do sobreiro são brutais, e se não forem tomadas medidas urgentes ficará apenas a esteva. Perto do Alqueva há restos bem conservados de floresta mediterrânica com sobreiro, azinheira, aroeira, medronheiro ou murta. *Quem quiser ver uma floresta deste tipo bem conservada deve percorrer a estrada que liga Olivença a Taliga e observar as serras com atenção. 

*


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2015 às 19:13)

frederico disse:


> Depois de umas viagens pelo país identifiquei algumas áreas que merecem na minha opinião outra valorização ambiental dada a importância ambiental...
> 
> Eis uma lista.
> 
> ...



Gostaria de acrescentar à tua lista mais duas zonas que penso que também deviam ter estatuto de Parque Natural:

*Serra de Nogueira* - A Serra de Nogueira (Bragança) apresenta aquela que é provavelmente a maior área continua de Carvalho-Negral, na minha opinião as fronteiras do Parque Natural de Montesinho, poderiam ser alargadas de forma a incluir também a Serra da Nogueira.

*Raia Alentejana na zona de Moura Mourão e Barrancos* - Esta zona tem um enorme potencial para a reintrodução do lince, para além de outras espécies com grande valor para a conservação como o abutre-negro, cegonha-preta entre outras. Esta zona já é uma ZPE, mas na minha opinião devia ter estatuto de Parque Natural, como forma de ser mais facilmente reconhecida.


----------



## frederico (7 Jul 2015 às 19:17)

Esqueci-me da zona de Barrancos mas aí pode ser criado uma Parque Natural Internacional pois do outro lado está a serra de Aracena que também é área protegida. 

Também poderia ter incluído a *serra de Freita*.


----------



## frederico (7 Jul 2015 às 19:21)

MSantos, 

tenho notado que a doença do sobreiro é de longe mais grave no Sul do país, terá a ver com a temperatura ou com as secas? Também noto que é mais grave em solos de xisto-grauvaque. 

Começa a ser difícil encontrar sobreiros em bom estado mas curiosamente há árvores sãs, em excelente estado, em zonas onde as outras árvores vizinhas já está praticamente mortas. 

Estupidamente os proprietários estão-se nas tintas e não desinfectam as árvores doentes para travar a doença e continuam a lavrar terras com árvores doentes.


----------



## james (7 Jul 2015 às 19:26)

Já agora , também podia incluir a Serra de Arga , onde ainda se encontram alguns belos pinnhais , pincelados com carvalhos Roble e azevinhos ( para alem de que e a serra mais próxima do mar em Portugal onde existem lobos e corços ) 

O alargamento do Parque nacional da Peneda - Geres para mais zonas do concelho de Terras de Bouro e Amares , onde ainda existem magníficos bosques de carvalhos robles .

A Serra da Lameira , uma imensidão de carvalho roble , uma das maiores carvalhais de Portugal .


----------



## frederico (7 Jul 2015 às 19:37)

Notei uma coisa em passeios. A extensão e gravidade da doença do sobreiro e da azinheira em Portugal é incomparável ao cenário que se vê do outro lado da fronteira. E vê-se que os montados são cuidados de outra maneira em Espanha. Reparei que eles estão sempre a cortar as ramadas secas e não há árvores mortas.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2015 às 20:00)

frederico disse:


> MSantos,
> 
> tenho notado que a doença do sobreiro é de longe mais grave no Sul do país, terá a ver com a temperatura ou com as secas? Também noto que é mais grave em solos de xisto-grauvaque.
> 
> ...



O que está a causar o declínio dos sobreiros, para além das secas, é essencialmente fungos como o _Phytophthora cinnamomi_, este fungo, curiosamente também é o responsável pela doença da tinta nos castanheiros, ataca as raízes, por isso é muito difícil de combater, já que o problema está no solo e não na parte aérea da planta.
Quando as condições em que os exemplares se encontram são mais difíceis, ao nível da fertilidade do solo e rigores do clima, as árvores são mais suscetíveis a pragas, doenças e fungos, penso que seja essa a principal razão para o facto de o declínio dos sobreiros ser maior no Interior Sul do que nas restantes regiões.
Por vezes há exemplares que são geneticamente mais resistentes às doenças e que no meio da mortalidade conseguem sobreviver, o que se deve fazer é, recolher bolotas dos poucos sobreiros existentes e semear nas zonas com maiores taxas de mortalidade, a probabilidade destes exemplares resistirem às doenças será consideravelmente maior, será uma forma fomentar a seleção natural.


----------



## frederico (7 Jul 2015 às 20:07)

Penso que há tratamentos químicos que podem «curar» as árvores doentes.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2015 às 20:09)

frederico disse:


> Esqueci-me da zona de Barrancos mas aí pode ser criado uma Parque Natural Internacional pois do outro lado está a serra de Aracena que também é área protegida.
> 
> Também poderia ter incluído a *serra de Freita*.



A zona da Serra da Freita, Arada e Montemuro devia ter uma atenção especial, já que é a única zona do País, a Sul do Douro, em que existe uma população de lobos viável. Devido ao facto de não existirem presas naturais em abundância, ocorrem, nesta região, frequentes ataques a rebanhos, uma reintrodução de corços ou veados podia minimizar este problema.


----------



## frederico (7 Jul 2015 às 20:27)

E esqueci-me também da região de Castro Verde, de importância europeia graças à população de abetardas que por lá se encontra.


----------



## J.S. (7 Jul 2015 às 20:36)

Sorry, in English.

I wonder what programme this is...While ideologically you could say what you consider native you cannot do so on a scientific level without having double standards, without excluding some species just because some persons deem them nonnative or native etc.

All trees that grow in Portugal now and procreate are native. It is very simple. What ecologists do is simply saying that human dispersal somehow does not count, excluding a mammal from being a "valid" disperser of seeds and animals. The only reason is an ideological one: they do not like what happens. But that is an opinion. 

When we look at what science can and cannot do, we can look here at the Uni of Berkely:

http://undsci.berkeley.edu/article/0_0_0/whatisscience_12

So science cannot prove which morals are right or wrong, it has no values.
Science cannot determine how we should apply knowledge coming out of it
Science cannot make aesthetical judgments (this is prettier, looks better or what ever)
Science cannot prove or draw conclusion on the supernatural

Ecology, which has filtered down to society as if it is a science in THIS case fails on three out of four. It does not draw on the supernatural.

But the first three are a failure.

Ecologists in peer reviewed work DO make value and moral judgment on a constant basis. They DO claim Native is better than nonnative, which they cannot prove for the reason given above.

The DO make aesthetic judgements as one of the many arguments in peerreviewed work is that homgenisation of biotopes around the world is bad.

And they very much do tell others that we should exterminate this, "all nonnatives guilty until proven innocent". 

Invasions, natives etc is all very much alike what humans tend to do in culture when foreigners enter our country. In the past, some scientists (eugenetica) also told us which were the better humans and which the worse and guess what: the natives were the better, those who resembled us or belonged to us were more in their place than newcomers.

Scientists and ecologists should us neutral wording, should not tell us what we should do, waht we should like and the most questionable thing to my mind is the call for killing life on the basis of its genes and where they belong according to some people.

A scientist should copllect data, be unbiased. That is the place of science. The place of politics is where people decide. So fact sbelong to science, opinions to ideology and politics. These are hard lines drawn between them and in most scientific fields they are. Ecology has obscured that line very much in a way climate deniers tend to do: blurring the lines between facts and opinions and interchanging them to get the world to THEIR view.

So to the point: eucalyptus, douglas fir and all other species currently existing on their own are as native as anything else. Some dispersed themselves over the ground, others via the wind. some others via birds or ocean currents and some by mammals like sheep and humans.

To let a biologist *funnily enough) make this line very clear here is a video by professor Richard Milne. Note that he is making a very good case on climate and climate change and shows us who deniers work. You probably will note that his argument, like I state above, very much count for nativists too....

The first 20 minutes deal with bad science and what it looks like...


FInal point: you might say you like Portuguese platsn and animals more and want them to survive. As ecologists can only determine what is "native" and what not by the geological record and not behaviour, appearance or anything I wonder what makes "being Portuguese" so different if it is only something that is not tangible.


----------



## frederico (15 Set 2015 às 18:01)

Uma possível rede de floresta pública portuguesa no Sul de Portugal. Aceitam-se mais sugestões.

1) Ribeira de Seixe: floresta ripícola e carvalhal de _Quercus marianica_ nas margens
2) Ribeira do Torgal: floresta ripícola, a melhor que conheço em Portugal!
3) Vidigueira-Portel: montado de sobreiro e azinheira com estrato arbustivo bem conservado perto do Guadiana
4) Serra da Ossa: montado em risco, doença do sobreiro e expansão do eucaliptal
5) Serra do Monfurado: bosquetes de _Quercus faginea_ e _Quercus pyrenaica_, bosquetes de freixo, sobreiral e azinhal, expandir _Quercus faginea_ e remover _Quercus_ _suber_
6) Castelo de Vide-Marvão-Portagem: galerias ripícolas, castinçais, carvalhal de _Querucus pyrenaica_, recuperar _Quercus robur_ e remover _Quercus suber_
7) Rocha da Pena: recuperar carvalhal de _Quercus faginea_ e azinhal
8) Ribeira de Odeleite  a sul de Cachopo: recuperar bosquetes de azinheira e sobreiro, vegetação ripícola, bosquetes de _Quercus marianica. _
9) Monchique: reintroduzir_ Quercus canariensis_, recuperar bosquetes de _Quercus marianica_
10) Ribeira do Vascão: recuperar galerias ripícolas e azinhais das encostas


----------



## frederico (22 Set 2015 às 16:45)

Estive este fim-de-semana na *serra de Gata*. Lamentavelmente a maior parte da vertente sul ardeu este mês de Agosto. Esta serra tem algo extraordinário que não ocorre em Portugal nas serras vizinhas da Malcata e da Estrela. *Conserva carvalhais de Quercus pyrenaica* e na vertente Norte há manchas extraordinárias com árvores de grandes dimensões. Não conhecia nada assim a Sul do Douro, mas quem quiser ver como eram as florestas de parte da serra Estrela, serra da Malcata, serra da Marofa e planalto das terras de Riba-Côa deve ir à serra de Gata. *Os pinhais da vertente Sul arderam praticamente todos, curiosamente o incêndio parou quando chegou ao carvalhal. Ainda assim ardeu uma parte da floresta nativa, mas nota-se perfeitamente que o carvalho é mais resistente ao fogo e que travou a progressão do incêndio. Por que motivo em Portugal e Espanha continuam a insistir nas reflorestações com pinheiro?*


----------



## Paulo H (22 Set 2015 às 17:10)

frederico disse:


> Estive este fim-de-semana na *serra de Gata*. Lamentavelmente a maior parte da vertente sul ardeu este mês de Agosto. Esta serra tem algo extraordinário que não ocorre em Portugal nas serras vizinhas da Malcata e da Estrela. *Conserva carvalhais de Quercus pyrenaica* e na vertente Norte há manchas extraordinárias com árvores de grandes dimensões. Não conhecia nada assim a Sul do Douro, mas quem quiser ver como eram as florestas de parte da serra Estrela, serra da Malcata, serra da Marofa e planalto das terras de Riba-Côa deve ir à serra de Gata. *Os pinhais da vertente Sul arderam praticamente todos, curiosamente o incêndio parou quando chegou ao carvalhal. Ainda assim ardeu uma parte da floresta nativa, mas nota-se perfeitamente que o carvalho é mais resistente ao fogo e que travou a progressão do incêndio. Por que motivo em Portugal e Espanha continuam a insistir nas reflorestações com pinheiro?*



Pior do que reflorestações com pinheiro, são as de eucalipto. E no entretanto a população de acácias (mimosas e outras) continua a alastrar.

É uma pena ter ardido uma área considerável de carvalho na Serra de Gata. Os bombeiros de Castelo Branco foram bem recebidos pela população local, tendo contribuído em muito para a sua extinção. Mas ao mesmo tempo ardia bem na floresta junto ao Sarzedo (Covilhã).

O carvalho _*Quercus pyrenaica*_ faz parte da floresta original, das nossas beiras. Ainda assim é possível encontra-lo plena cidade de Castelo Branco, formando círculos, assim como no restante planalto até ao sopé da Serra da Gardunha e Idanha-a-Nova. Não são exemplares com mais de 20 anos, pois os incêndios volta e meia ocorrem.

Também na cova da beira, nomeadamente entre Fundão e Covilhã, é possível encontrar círculos desta espécie de carvalho.


----------



## frederico (22 Set 2015 às 17:16)

Já vi esses carvalhos em torno de Castelo Branco. A espécie volta e meia aparece na estrada para Alcains e Alpedrinha. Mais a sul o carvalho-negral está timidamente a reaparecer em Nisa, Flor-de-Rosa, Monforte e na serra de São Mamede.

Na serra da Gardunha o carvalho-roble foi certamente comum pois está a voltar mesmo na vertente Sul. Também é comum entre o Fundão e a Covilhã.

Se houvesse como defendo uma rede pública de floresta nativa como há na Finlândia ou nos EUA poderíamos voltar a ter bosques destas espécies, que de outra forma dificilmente voltarão.


----------



## frederico (22 Set 2015 às 17:29)

Os livros sobre a distribuição das árvores em Portugal deveriam ser todos reescritos. 

Nas escolas ensinam que o carvalho é do Norte. Nem dizem aos alunos quais são as espécies de carvalho. Ora o carvalho não é só do Norte, é de todo o país, pois no Algarve ocorrem 3 ou mesmo 4 espécies de carvalho.

Diz-se que o castanheiro é do Norte ou Norte e Centro. O que também é falso. Há castanheiros nas serras de São Mamede, Monchique e Cerca, e houve castanheiros até décadas recentes na serra do Caldeirão. 

Aprende-se em universidades que o carvalho-roble ocorre apenas no Litoral Norte. FALSO. Há carvalho-roble em abundância nos distritos de Vila Real, Viseu e Coimbra, na Cova da Beira, nas serras da Cordilheira Central (Estrela, Açor e Lousã), na serra da Gardunha, perto da barragem do Cabril... a espécie está também descrita na serra de São Mamede, na parte norte do distrito de Leira e na serra de Sinta. Há uma sub-espécie de roble, quase extinta,  que ocorre perto de cursos de água ou em altitude no Algarve, Alentejo, Andaluzia ou Estremadura espanhola. 

Diz-se que o_ Quercus canariensis_ ocorre na serra de Monchique. É falso. O que ocorre é o _Quercus marianica_, que por acaso não se encontra apenas em Monchique, mas também na serra do Caldeirão, no litoral alentejano e na serra de Espinhaço Cão. O_ Quercus canariensis_ já se extinguiu em Portugal. 

O estado geral da Botânica em Portugal é uma vergonha. Não se fazem praticamente estudos, os alunos do ensino obrigatório não aprendem nada, e nas universidades aprende-se com frequência informação errada.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Set 2015 às 17:29)

frederico disse:


> Já vi esses carvalhos em torno de Castelo Branco. A espécie volta e meia aparece na estrada para Alcains e Alpedrinha. Mais a sul o carvalho-negral está timidamente a reaparecer em Nisa, Flor-de-Rosa, Monforte e na serra de São Mamede.
> 
> Na serra da Gardunha o carvalho-roble foi certamente comum pois está a voltar mesmo na vertente Sul. Também é comum entre o Fundão e a Covilhã.
> 
> Se houvesse como defendo uma rede pública de floresta nativa como há na Finlândia ou nos EUA poderíamos voltar a ter bosques destas espécies, que de outra forma dificilmente voltarão.



Em Castelo Branco (cidade) o carvalho *Quercus pyrenaica *pode ser observado numa pequena elevação com picoto a que chamamos "Barrocal" entre a colina do castelo e o monte são martinho.

Eu defendo uma solução equilibrada entre ter uma floresta nativa e uma floresta de folhosas, que permita reduzir o stress da fauna local (ataques de javalis às hortas), que permita ter algum rendimento para a população (madeira, cogumelos, bolota, castanha, avelã,..) e que resista melhor aos incêndios.

Uma floresta sem folhosas, esgota as terras, pois não contribui em matéria orgânica (eucalipto) e por consequência enfraquece / desequilibra o ecossistema local. Ainda assim, o pinheiro contribui com a formação de caruma (agulhas de pinheiro), sem esgotar os solos devido ao crescimento mais lento, sendo que permite intercalar com medronheiros.


----------



## frederico (22 Set 2015 às 17:35)

Em Inglaterra ou no Norte de Itália utilizam praticamente apenas folhosas nos jardins públicos ou nos passeios. 

Pergunto-me. Por que motivo não há castanheiros ou nogueiras em abundância nas nossas cidades? Décadas atrás ainda se utilizavam os plátanos... mas agora só se vêem exóticas. Por que motivo não utilizamos carvalhos nos passeios? Aqui no Porto os carvalhos que existem dentro da cidade nasceram espontaneamente...

A nogueira é uma árvore pouco explorada em Portugal.. até no Algarve se dá, com rega no barrocal e litoral, sem rega na serra de Monchique. Não se fazem grande plantações de castanheiros, árvore dizimada com incêndios e pragas, que foi comum do Minho ao Algarve. A castanha é mais saudável que a batata e deveria voltar a ser acompanhamento em substituição da batata e do arroz branco.


----------



## frederico (22 Set 2015 às 17:47)

Paulo H disse:


> Em Castelo Branco (cidade) o carvalho *Quercus pyrenaica *pode ser observado numa pequena elevação com picoto a que chamamos "Barrocal" entre a colina do castelo e o monte são martinho.
> 
> Eu defendo uma solução equilibrada entre ter uma floresta nativa e uma floresta de folhosas, que permita reduzir o stress da fauna local (ataques de javalis às horas), que permita ter algum rendimento para a população (madeira, cogumelos, bolota, castanha, avelã,..) e que resista melhor aos incêndios.
> 
> Uma floresta sem folhosas, esgota as terras, pois não contribui em matéria orgânica (eucalipto) e por consequência enfraquece / desequilibra o ecossistema local. Ainda assim, o pinheiro contribui com a formação de caruma (agulhas de pinheiro), sem esgotar os solos devido ao crescimento mais lento, sendo que permite intercalar com medronheiros.



É este o modelo que a Quercus defende.

No longo prazo daria mais dinheiro à nossa economia. Com as madeiras da nogueira, cerejeira, carvalho, freixo ou castanheiro produz-se mobiliário de elevada qualidade. A nível local poderia nascer uma indústria que criaria mais emprego, e emprego mais especializado e melhor remunerado que o pinhal e o eucaliptal. Com uma vantagem extra: a concorrência é pouca, muitas destas espécies dão apenas no Sul da Europa e têm em Portugal condições excelente, produzindo madeiras ou frutos com qualidades únicas. Se neste momento todo o eucaliptal, todo o eucaliptal e todos os matos fossem floresta de folhosas parte do despovoamento do interior teria solução rápida...


----------



## Paulo H (22 Set 2015 às 17:49)

frederico disse:


> Em Inglaterra ou no Norte de Itália utilizam praticamente apenas folhosas nos jardins públicos ou nos passeios.
> 
> Pergunto-me. Por que motivo não há castanheiros ou nogueiras em abundância nas nossas cidades? Décadas atrás ainda se utilizavam os plátanos... mas agora só se vêem exóticas. Por que motivo não utilizamos carvalhos nos passeios? Aqui no Porto os carvalhos que existem dentro da cidade nasceram espontaneamente...
> 
> A nogueira é uma árvore pouco explorada em Portugal.. até no Algarve se dá, com rega no barrocal e litoral, sem rega na serra de Monchique. Não se fazem grande plantações de castanheiros, árvore dizimada com incêndios e pragas, que foi comum do Minho ao Algarve. A castanha é mais saudável que a batata e deveria voltar a ser acompanhamento em substituição da batata e do arroz branco.



Concordo plenamente!

Posso falar de Castelo Branco.. Nos locais mais antigos, eram plantadas as seguintes árvores:
- Laranjeiras bravas
- Castanheiros da Índia
- Tílias
- Loureiros (parque)
- Pinheiro pseudo-tsuga (rotundas)
- Pseudo-platanos

De pequeno interrogava-me porque é que havia laranjeiras "bravas" com sabor amargo. Hoje penso que deve ser por precaução, para que a população não consuma, ou para não prejudicar o comercio de frutas.

Hoje em dia, existe um planeamento para os espaços verdes. As avenidas são de certa forma temáticas (exclusivas):
- Árvores de bagas vermelhas
- Cerejeiras de jardim
- Castanheiros da Índia
- Tílias
- Teixos
- Carvalhos
- Espécies semelhantes ao plátano (folhas pequenas).


----------



## frederico (22 Set 2015 às 17:59)

No sotavento algarvio havia no passado muitas *amoreiras*, hoje em dia já desapareceram quase todas! Ao pé da casa dos meus avós havia duas mas quando aquelas duas hortas foram compradas pelos construtores... adeus amoreiras. Eram árvores de grandes dimensões e muito antigas. As amoreiras costumavam ser plantadas perto das casas das hortas, junto à nora ou ao poço, como árvore ornamental. Como as terras do litoral e do barrocal são fundas, as amoreiras algarvias atingiam grandes dimensões. Na minha freguesia já desapareceram todas...


----------



## frederico (11 Mai 2017 às 11:31)

Uma forma de podermos inferir qual seria a vegetacao nativa de um local vem do estudo da *toponimia*. Em Portugal existem centenas ou mesmo milhares de locais com toponimos derivados da palavra* carvalho*: Carvalhos, Carvalhal, Carvalhido, Carvalhas sao alguns exemplos. Poderemos pensar que estes toponimos devem ser apenas frequentes no Norte, mas na regiao Centro sao bem comuns, e ate surgem no Alentejo e no Algarve. O toponimo Cercal deriva do carvalho-cerquinho, e um bosque de carvalhos da especie _Quercus faginea_. E no litoral alentejano, a norte de Odemira, temos a serra do Cercal...

O freixo, castanheiro, oliveira, figueira, choupo, alamo, amieiro, espinheiro, sobreiro, azinheira, teixo, e muitas outras especies vegetais deram tambem nome a cidades, vilas, aldeias, sitios, quintas, ribeiras, serras, vales...

Exemplos de alguns concelhos em Portugal com nomes derivados de arvores ou arbustos:

- Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo
- Freixo de Espada a Cinta
- Oliveira do Hospital
- Oliveira de Azemeis
- Alandroal
- Azambuja
- Castanheira de Pera
- Murtosa
- Sobral de Monte Agraco

Alguns toponimos ligados a vegetacao nativa:

- Carvalhal, Carvalha, Carvalhido, Carvalhos, Carvalho, Carvalhinho, Carvalhinhos
- Freixial, Freixo, Freixiosa, Freixianda
- Olival, Oliveira
- Murtosa, Murtal, Murtais
- Pinheiro, Pinhal
- Teixo, Teixoso, Teixeira
- Sobral, Sobreiro, Sobreira
- Souto, Castanheira, Castanheiro, Castanheiros
- Alandroal
- Laranjeiras, Laranjeiro, Pomar, Pomares, Limoeiro
- Lodao
- Azinheira, Azinhal, Azinhoso
- Choupal
- Amieira, Amieiro, Amieiros
- Cercal, Cercoso, Cerqueira, Cerquido
- Zambujal
- Espinheiro, Espinheiros


----------



## frederico (11 Mai 2017 às 11:44)

Em Evora existe um convento chamado Convento do Espinheiro:







Mas existira ainda algum espinheiro nas imediacoes do convento?

O espinheiro ou pilriteiro e um arbusto muito comum em Inglaterra. Surge por todo o lado, especialmente na formacao de sebes que dividem os terrenos, nas bermas de estradas ou auto-estradas ou em jardins privados. Em Portugal era muito comum no seculo XIX de Norte a Sul e esta descrito como muito comum no Algarve em toda a provincia. Ora quase 200 anos depois apenas consegui encontrar meia duzia de exemplares perto da Foia e em risco elevadissimo de desaparecerem com a provavel extincao regional da especie. Sabe-se que a norte de Evora seria comum decadas atras especialmente na serra do Monfurado. Ha dois anos percorri parte da serra mas nao encontrei um unico pilriteiro. Os unicos locais onde localizei a especie foram a serra do Geres e nos arredores de Abrantes... 






Pouca gente em Portugal conhece actualmente este arbusto que foi muito comum no nosso pais mas tendo em conta as fontes tera sofrido uma regressao brutal e provavelmente a extincao local em inumeros pontos de Portugal nos ultimos 200 anos. Estamos ainda decadas ou mesmo seculos atrasados na proteccao e valorizacao da nossa vegetacao nativa...


----------



## nelson972 (11 Mai 2017 às 19:19)

frederico disse:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Em Alvados, no PNSAC sao as centenas, a ocupar terrenos agrícolas entretanto abandonados. Quando estao em flor e' verdadeiramente magnifico!
Ha inclusivamente algumas com troncos de dimensão relevante! 
Tenho conhecimento que há quem use as bagas para fazer licor ...

Assim que tiver oportunidade coloco fotos !


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mai 2017 às 20:19)

frederico disse:


> Em Evora existe um convento chamado Convento do Espinheiro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O pilriteiro, é uma das árvores que acaba por aparecer quando um terreno fica ao abandono depois de uns 25 a 30 anos, sem a intervenção humana.
Esta árvores acaba depois por ser disseminada, pelas bagas que as aves comem, originando assim novas plantas debaixo de outras árvores como oliveiras, ou até mesmo um pilriteiro mais adulto.
Conheço aqui um pilriteiro, num terreno abandonado, que o seu tronco é já muito grosso, talvez mais de 80 cm de diâmetro e deve ter uns 3 metros e meio.
Tenho aproveitado para trazer algumas árvores novas, com o tamanho de um palmo para o meu terreno, para incentivar a biodiversidade, porque a sua linda flor, atrai muitas abelhas, bem como as suas bagas atraem também muitas aves.

Falando agora noutro pequeno arbusto, que deve ter aqui na minha quinta recentemente plantados uns 10, mais outros 15 em vasos, é o sanguinho-das-sebes, também é muito adorado pelas aves.
Espero daqui a alguns anos ter aqui na minha quinta um óptimo "cantinho" de fauna e flora, visto estar em processo de conversão para agricultura biológica.





_*Rhamnus alaternus*_ é uma espécie de planta com flor da família Rhamnaceae. É popularmente conhecida como *aderno-bastardo*, *aderno-bravo*, *espinheiro-cerval* ou *sanguinho-das-sebes*.[1]


----------



## frederico (12 Mai 2017 às 04:21)

Lamento muito que nao tenhamos a tradicao de ter plantas nativas a fazer sebes que dividam os terrenos como ocorre em Inglaterra ou em Franca... e lamento ainda mais a mania recente de vedar os terrenos e por arame farpado... nunca vi um terreno com vedacao metalica em Inglaterra... ha zonas de Portugal que parecem em estado de guerra... 

O pilriteiro ate tem importantes aplicacoes medicinais...


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mai 2017 às 19:00)

frederico disse:


> Lamento muito que nao tenhamos a tradicao de ter plantas nativas a fazer sebes que dividam os terrenos como ocorre em Inglaterra ou em Franca... e lamento ainda mais a mania recente de vedar os terrenos e por arame farpado... nunca vi um terreno com vedacao metalica em Inglaterra... ha zonas de Portugal que parecem em estado de guerra...
> 
> O pilriteiro ate tem importantes aplicacoes medicinais...



Concordo plenamente, acho que é uma grande mancha visual por exemplo observar terrenos de vários hectares tudo com vedações de rede ovelheira e estacas, isto já para não falar que é um grande obstáculo para muitos animais que a queiram ultrapassar.
Uma quinta aqui perto de mim, que deve ter mais de uns 40 hectares, dos quais metade são de matos e montados, e está tudo cercado, até mesmo as diversas estradas de terra batida, estão barradas com cercas, apesar que quem quiser passar de bicicleta ou a pé poder abrir a rede porque até ver ainda não tem cadeados a trancar.
Se fosse usado uma cerca viva, a delimitar os terrenos, isso seria um autentico nicho de biodiversidade, tal como se fazia antigamente, ou então com  um muro de pedras como é usual aqui na Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, mas o problema é que as pessoas devem pensar por estar tudo cercado que assim não entram lá os ladrões tão facilmente.






Este muros serviam para delimitar os terrenos, ao mesmo tempo que retiravam muita pedras da terra, para a poderem cultivar mais facilmente.


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (12 Mai 2017 às 23:06)

Boas, noto esse problema de vedações até por parte das juntas de freguesia, a lagoa mais próxima de mim (espaço público) está cercada com rede, o que impede animais selvagens de se aproximarem para beber água..
Numa zona cada vez com mais eucaliptais, barrar acesso á água é contraprodutivo, deixando as zonas de reserva naturais sem animais que sobrevivam nelas..
Há também a ausência de árvores nativas.


----------



## frederico (12 Mai 2017 às 23:09)

Nem em Espanha se ve tanta vedacao. Ha zonas que parecem cenarios de guerra, basta haver pequena propriedade como sucede por exemplo no litoral algarvio. As vedacoes nao protegem absolutamente nada, qualquer mafioso que queira entrar salta a vedacao. Pode dificultar, mas nao protege la muito. Com 30 anos ainda sou do tempo em que nao havia uma unica vedacao e andavamos nas terras dos vizinhos sem qualquer problema.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2017 às 09:21)

frederico disse:


> Nem em Espanha se ve tanta vedacao. Ha zonas que parecem cenarios de guerra, basta haver pequena propriedade como sucede por exemplo no litoral algarvio. As vedacoes nao protegem absolutamente nada, qualquer mafioso que queira entrar salta a vedacao. Pode dificultar, mas nao protege la muito. Com 30 anos ainda sou do tempo em que nao havia uma unica vedacao e andavamos nas terras dos vizinhos sem qualquer problema.



Eu sou um bocado mais novo do que tu, e sempre gostei de andar pelos terrenos á procura de muitas espécies de árvores e de animais, e já lá vai tempo em que consegui percorrer muitos terrenos sem me deparar com uma vedação, qualquer pessoa com alguma mobilidade consegue saltar junto a uma estaca.
É um negócio que veio para ficar, o das vedações, infelizamente, é que os ribeiros que atravessam as propriedade escapam sem levar rede.


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (13 Mai 2017 às 22:17)

DMigueis disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Abro este tópico para pedir alguma informação sobre a floresta nativa portuguesa, mais especificamente do litoral centro e, se possível, ainda mais especificamente da zona da Figueira da Foz.



Sou desta zona, vou tentar carregar aqui uma foto que tirei:
https://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagens/wp_20170512_18_18_03_pro-jpg

Edit: há aqui também sobreiros, e alguns pinheiros mansos, mas maioria plantados recentemente, alguns por mim


----------



## frederico (16 Mai 2017 às 18:39)

E possivel que na zona da Figueira da Foz tenha sido abundante o _Quercus robur.
_
A especie e comum mesmo nos dias de hoje a latitudes inferiores, caso da regiao da barragem do Cabril. Nos terrenos abandonados o carvalhal parece querer recuperar. A literatura tambem menciona a presence da especie na Marinha Grande nos anos 30 do seculo passado. O vale do Mondego esta numa regiao de transicao entre Europa Eurossiberiana e Europa Mediterranica, ha uma mistura de especies das duas regioes bioclimaticas.


----------



## nelson972 (29 Ago 2018 às 22:55)

Desenterrando um pouco este tópico, mostro um pilriteiro singular que vi em covões largos, pnsac. Um sobrevivente, numa área em que só o pastoreio trazia algum rendimento aos habitantes.

Mapa

https://goo.gl/maps/jaZQ8RhThLJ2





Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Ago 2018 às 12:37)

nelson972 disse:


> Desenterrando um pouco este tópico, mostro um pilriteiro singular que vi em covões largos, pnsac. Um sobrevivente, numa área em que só o pastoreio trazia algum rendimento aos habitantes.
> 
> Mapa
> 
> ...



Tenho aqui perto de mim, também um belo exemplar de pilriteiro, que mais se parece com uma oliveira, deve ter mais de 7 metros de altura, é lindo de ver quando está no auge da sua floração.
Aliás foi mesmo nesse período de floração que consegui capturar um enxame de abelhas, isto em Abril, e ainda hoje, estão a "trabalhar", em força dentro de um cortiço, esse mesmo exame que já tinha saída de uma das minhas colmeias, bem próximas.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Ago 2018 às 22:05)

@nelson972 e @Pedro1993 vi alguns pilriteiros e sanguinhos bem bonitos, e grandes, no PNSAC na quinta-feira passada, mais propriamente no acesso à Fórnea. Ambos carregadinhos de bagas:



Mediterranean Buckthorn (_Rhamnus alaternus_). Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Common Hawthorn (_Crataegus monogyna_). Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Ago 2018 às 22:46)

João Pedro disse:


> @nelson972 e @Pedro1993 vi alguns pilriteiros e sanguinhos bem bonitos, e grandes, no PNSAC na quinta-feira passada, mais propriamente no acesso à Fórnea. Ambos carregadinhos de bagas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bem bonitos que estão esses sanguinhos, bem como os pilriteiros, nestes ultimos 2 anos tenho feito uma boa aposta na plantação de sanguinhos, pois as aves adoram as suas bagas.
E o mais incrivel, é que alguns desses sanguinhos que plantei este inverno, estão já estabilizados e com um bom crescimento, alguns deles sem nunca terem sido regados, basta dizer que são plantas autóctones, e está tudo dito.


----------



## Devas (31 Ago 2018 às 00:02)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Bem bonitos que estão esses sanguinhos, bem como os pilriteiros, nestes ultimos 2 anos tenho feito uma boa aposta na plantação de sanguinhos, pois as aves adoram as suas bagas.
> E o mais incrivel, é que alguns desses sanguinhos que plantei este inverno, estão já estabilizados e com um bom crescimento, alguns deles sem nunca terem sido regados, basta dizer que são plantas autóctones, e está tudo dito.



O pilriteiro também é conhecido por espinheiro alvar ou espinheiro branco. É uma planta com propriedades medicinais (folhas, flores e bagas), entre elas, rica em vitamina C. As bagas são bastante anti-oxidantes. Ajuda a melhorar o sono, no tratamento de problemas de coração, a fortalecer o coração e a melhorar a circulação sanguínea.
O fruto (pilrito) é comestível e com ele pode-se fazer ótimas compotas e marmeladas e deliciosos vinhos.
Pode ser usado como porta-enxertos de pereiras. E a título de curiosidade: conta-se que os espinhos da coroa de Cristo eram de ramos de pilriteiro.


----------

